# Spring seeds?



## farmgal (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone is those cold climates like me planted any veggie seeds indoor yet? If so what? Farmgal


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

I did last year.  I planted them after Memorial Day, as recommended, but we had one last frost, which killed a lot of them.  Blankets just don't work to keep out a heavy frost.  We tried!  The peppers and a few others pulled through, but didn't have enough time to grow.  I should have started growing the seeds earlier, indoors.  I ended up with only a few peppers, lots of beets, and bought some heirloom tomato plants, which produced a lot of fruit.

 I will have to buy my plants, already started, this year.  Beets grow well, and fast from seeds, though.  I will have tomatoes, English cucumbers, peppers, beets, herbs, and I'm not sure what else yet.  We might also enlarge the garden a little.  It's a raised bed.

 What are you growing?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

Fresh beet, from the garden


----------



## farmgal (Mar 25, 2011)

I just planted Tomato seeds and pepper seeds. First time trying to grow peppers from seed indoor. I have never had luck growing peppers outside. I will plant buttercup squash, spaghetti squash, cucumbers, zucchini, and peas out doors. I have my garden all planted in old tires. We have tons of pocket gophers. We put wire on the bottom so they can't borrow up. Have you tried to mini bell peppers that come in several colors. MAn they are awesome! Farmgal...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

We have to put wires around the garden as we have lots of wildlife that would be more than happy to do the harvesting for us!  I actually bought some mini sweet bell peppers a few weeks ago.  They were good.  I sliced them and baked them with some sausage, fingerling potatoes, onion, and garlic.  Maybe I'll try growing some of those.

 Can't beat homemade salsa with jalapenos and tomatoes from your garden.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 25, 2011)

Its tropical here so we can plant most anytime. I know cauliflower and broccoli can handle cold. In fact its not cold enough here to grow them very well.[]
 I did soybeans, sweet potato, lettuce and basil already. I'll shoot some pics when the rain stops.
 Just started some cherry tomatoes. Hard to grow regular tomatoes out doors, too many fruit flies.[]

 Rocky


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

Brussels Sprouts are another cold weather veggie.  I love them!  I'm envious of your year round planting.


----------



## farmgal (Mar 25, 2011)

Rocky...You sound like you are health conscience growing sweet potatoes and soybeans? Here in North Dakota farmers grow big crops of soybeans for commercial use. However I have never heard of anyone local growing them. How do you use them?


----------



## farmgal (Mar 25, 2011)

Red ginger have you ever had brussell sprouts with country gravy on them...Sure makes them tasty! Farmgal I forgot I grow white radishes also.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

I did grow some really weird, misshapen radishes.  I think my husband planted them just a little too high.  They still tasted fine.  I have not have the brussels sprouts like that, but it sure sounds good.  The key to cooking them, is cut off the ends, cut an x in them, and cook in boiling, salted water for ten minutes.  Otherwise, you get that strong, overpowering taste that so many don't like.  I drain them and add butter. I like to dip them in ketchup sometimes.  My grandmother taught me that one lol.  This year, I'd like to try growing some candy striped beets.


----------



## peejrey (Mar 25, 2011)

Just noticed, I've got plant cuttings and seeds out in our greenhouse...


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  farmgal
> 
> health conscience growing sweet potatoes and soybeans? How do you use them?


 
 Hi farmgal,
 good one![] I have celiac disease so I can't eat anything with wheat, barley or rye. Unfortunately just about everything processed today contains wheat or gluten 
 in it. Gluten is a protein found it these grains. I was near death years ago as it went undetected. It is an auto immune disease that was triggered by food poisoning I acquired New Mexico.[:'(]
 I'm kind a forced to eat healthy now. lol
 I eat mostly vegetables and good whole meats and fish. We prepare all of our own food and I due buy some gluten free stuff from the health food store.

 My wife is Asian so she has her ways. I like them boiled in the pod with sea salt about 10 minutes. Also you can season with sesame oil and crushed garlic after they are boiled.

 I have several varieties of sweet potato's so one is good for baking or boiling then we sometimes slice them thin and fry them in butter for breakfast.
 We slice them thin and put them in the dehydrator with a little salt, just like chips. []


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

This variety has purple skin with dark orange flesh. I love this one. They can grow to the size of footballs if you let them. Very sweet and firm. I got about two months till I start digging them up.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

This one is new to me. I got it from my old Hawaiian friend a few months ago. He said its the yellow type, supposed to be more nutritious.[]
 I'll give it a try and if its good I'll plant more.
 I also have the Okinawan sweet potato. Very popular and tasty. Often used in tempura. Its white on the outside and purple on the inside.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

Got the eggplant going too. I use old 55 gallon drums to grow them. Hawaii is a paradise all right, a paradise for insects!

 we don't have animal predators but the insects are insane at times.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

and for some color. This is the last of my white peacocks. My others have past away.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you have import restrictions on birds?  Could you import guineas?  They are great for insects.  Of course, you probably already have them there.  
 There is a type of turkey, Ocellated Turkey, from the Yucatan. Very pretty turkey. Apparently there are several breeders here in the States trying to raise them.  I wonder if they would do well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Do you have import restrictions on birds?
> 
> Since the bird flu out break in Asia we can no longer import most birds. Chickens and game birds are still ok from the USA. No ducks etc.


----------



## farmgal (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rocky,
 Really enjoyed the pics. Beautiful peacock! Was nice to hear a little bit about you and your life. I've heard of celiac disease. My mother in law thought at one point she might have it so I was reading labels when they came over for dinner. I was shocked that even things like cream soups have wheat or gluten in them. I'm diabetic so I read a lot of labels. As far as bugs dang do we get tons of asian beetles and mosquitos followed by bees and biting flies....On the plus side tho we have a lot of swallows here. Farmgal


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 26, 2011)

> Chickens and game birds are still ok from the USA


 I don't know if guineas are considered game birds.  We had a friend in South Africa that hunted wild guineas...guess that did not catch on here.  Not sure if the Ocellated Turkeys would count either as they are rare.  Probably cost a fortune too, if you can find a pair for sale.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 26, 2011)

Harvested these the other day. Its the okinawan sweet potato's and ginger root. 

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Mar 27, 2011)

This is "needy" my cat. wonder why we call her that? lol


----------



## peejrey (Mar 27, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GINGER ROOT????
 It makes great tea....


----------



## rockbot (Mar 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE GINGER ROOT????
> It makes great tea....


 
 Yes it does. very good for the tummy. Just slice four pieces about 1/8" thick and pour on some hot water. Settles the stomach.[]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 27, 2011)

Just made some....To little sugar, tooooooooo strong........Tom much.......well.......
 It tastes like old candy....


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2011)

Rocky,
 What an adorable picture of your cat. I love it!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks delicious, Rocky.  I'm thinking some mashed sweet potatoes with the usual seasonings and a little of that ginger, grated.  Your cat looks a lot like our old man, Oliver, but a little younger.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Star! 

 Red, have you every tried making potato salad but use sweet potato's?
 We do love to smash them , add a few goodies and fry them like patties too.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't.  Do you use mayo or a vinaigrette dressing?  I love sweet potatoes in any form!  If I'm not feeling up to lots of cooking, I'll bake one, then cut it open and sprinkle on a little salt, butter and brown sugar.  I like them roasted with other vegetables, pretty much any way you can think of.  I'd like to hear about your sweet potato salad, though.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 2, 2011)

BTW, it irritates me for some reason, when pronounce it, "Vinegar-ette". []


----------

